# Belly fat problem?



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

So have been a cut for six weeks, two weeks on keto realised that's not for me even though I lost 8lbs. So I've been following Baymans fat loss diet and I'm doing good I've lost 7.5kg in total so far.

Breakdown is 2040 cals

40% Pro:204g.

30%Carb:153g.

30%Fat:68g

Training 5-6 days a week doing Wendlers 5/3/1 and 20 mins cardio per day

So the problem is even though I'm losing weight steadily my gut hasn't budged yet, maybe a small visual change but nothing

with the tape measure so is this normal don't appear to be losing muscle and it's disheartening as other than the gut I'm reasonably

happy with my shape so is there something am doing wrong any info would be much appreciated thanks. :confused1:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Keep going pal, your belly will always be the last to go, your body will drop fat from where ever it sees fit, loosing belly fat last is perfectly normal.


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Probabky going to be the last bit to go buddy. Not only will you have fat/water under the skin and on top of your organs; fat is distributed between organs. Have you got lower abdominal bloat?? Out of interest are you varying your protein sources? If not, start now. Get some probiotics/digestive enzymes.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Typical the only bit I really want to go is the last bit to go lol



kf_ukbff said:


> Have you got lower abdominal bloat?? Out of interest are you varying your protein sources? If not, start now. Get some probiotics/digestive enzymes.


I don't feel bloated but will defo give probiotics a go any suggestions on what ones. I'm getting protein from a lot of chicken, eggs, semi skimmed milk, whey powder, quark, other meats such as pork and beef.


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> Typical the only bit I really want to go is the last bit to go lol
> 
> I don't feel bloated but will defo give probiotics a go any suggestions on what ones. I'm getting protein from a lot of chicken, eggs, semi skimmed milk, whey powder, quark, other meats such as pork and beef.


I use these..

Dont be scared to get some venison/turkey/fish in there buddy. Really vary your sources. A different source every meal IMO.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower belly fat is the last to go.Just keep going


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

kf_ukbff said:


> I use these..
> 
> Dont be scared to get some venison/turkey/fish in there buddy. Really vary your sources. A different source every meal IMO.


Cheers mate will look into ordering some regarding other meat can't stand fish but turkey and venison are good to go.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Patience is the key, you didnt get fat overnight so you wont be ripped in a short period. Just keep doing what your doing another 6-8 weeks to see quality fat loss. I am 14 weeks into a cut and only starting to see the abs now as i had let bodyfat go way to high on a bulk - 18% down to 12%. It aint been easy these last few weeks, making me moody as fvck tbh


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Had the same problem shoulders , arms , back , legs I look about 12% , always had a bit of lower belly and back fat ,, I'm nearly where I want to be now , I can see abs now and just a little bit of lower back fat ,,, it's been bloody hard work and I often thought it was just genetics and would never go  ,, stick with it , keep your protein high for muscle sparing and I promise you it will go , like others have said , you spend all your life putting it on , so it won't happen overnight , patience and hard work !!! You get out what you put in !!!

Good luck


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Had the same problem shoulders , arms , back , legs I look about 12% , always had a bit of lower belly and back fat ,, I'm nearly where I want to be now , I can see abs now and just a little bit of lower back fat ,,, it's been bloody hard work and I often thought it was just genetics and would never go  ,, stick with it , keep your protein high for muscle sparing and I promise you it will go , like others have said , you spend all your life putting it on , so it won't happen overnight , patience and hard work !!! You get out what you put in !!!
> 
> Good luck


Definitely sticking with it and I do realise it takes time and effort I'm not actually struggling on a lower cals would've been nice to

see a slight decrease in waist size just for encouragement but as you all said it will come


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

yep just keep dieting..


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

GlennMarsh said:


> Its very hard to lose belly fats easily,.,.
> 
> Running is the only solution for belly fats and when you make habit of daily running about 8 to 10 miles you will easily lose belly fats ,.


this is the second useless post you've put up that makes no sense at all or really helps anyone?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Boshlop said:


> this is the second useless post you've put up that makes no sense at all or really helps anyone?


Next one I see he's getting negged!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah belly fat is the last to go just as the others said... but personally once I get to a certain level of body fat I need to lower carbs everynow and then


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

GlennMarsh said:


> Its very hard to lose belly fats easily,.,.
> 
> Running is the only solution for belly fats and when you make habit of daily running about 8 to 10 miles you will easily lose belly fats ,.


You're an idiot stfu.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> this is the second useless post you've put up that makes no sense at all or really helps anyone?


Haha glad you said that cos their is no way am running 8-10 miles daily fcuk that


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Haha glad you said that cos their is no way am running 8-10 miles daily fcuk that


You'd have no energy to lift ffs.

Every now and again I go out for a decent run 7-10 miles but since lifting has come back into my life I just don't have the energy unless I've had a few days off. I wanna do London at some point and I know I'll need a few months off (or reduced) lifting to be able to do it.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Keep going bro!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sharp one (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi im new here and chnt find how to post my self sorry for butting in I mean no disrespect. Hi I need some information on my cycle I have been taking test500 for almost 12 month no break.

I want to come off for 3 months or so. Iv been thinking of running test 400, winny, clen and clomid, im not really sure how to go about times and for how long. Id appreciate any help thankyou. My stats :28 male about 16st im trying to loose weight ie belly and moobs I have good gaines but iv been teaching myself as I go. Thanks.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> Keep going bro!!! :thumb:


Defo mate not stopping till i get to where i want to be, in 2 weeks hopefully

be down to 15 stone which will be the first noticeable milestone for me that'll

be a drop of 1 3/4 stone and hopefully 14 stone shouldn't be that far off


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

That's great bro keep posting your progress in here!


----------

